# The Ice Cream Juice (Indian Giver)



## Rob Fisher (18/4/15)

Hi All,

I'm posting this in the Who has Stock thread so the Vendors and contribute...

I'm getting a lot of enquiries for the Ice Cream Juice (Indian Giver) and requests for where I got the juice etc... I got it from www.thedripclub.com

I wonder if this isn't an opportunity for one of the Juice Vendors to maybe stock the Juice?

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (18/4/15)

Ye that line looks awesome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (18/4/15)

... Or even an opportunity for our local skilled mixologists to concoct a Deep Fried Ice cream juice.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jakey (18/4/15)

@Rob Fisher how do you rate the other juices in the line?


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/4/15)

Jakey said:


> @Rob Fisher how do you rate the other juices in the line?



I have tried Lola but it was a middle of the road juice and not a WOW juice like the ice-cream one... the others I haven't tried yet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/4/15)

Jakey said:


> @Rob Fisher how do you rate the other juices in the line?



But to be fair to them... I am probably the fussiest juice vaper around... my taste buds are very limited so never read a kak review by me and think the juice is kak!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## abdul (18/4/15)

If it's not menthol, @Rob Fisher won't like it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/4/15)

abdul said:


> If it's not menthol, @Rob Fisher won't like it



Except for the ice cream juice... oh and the monster melons juice!


----------



## Tom (18/4/15)

I wish I could find a supplier here in the EU as well. I am not prepared to pay 30 € landed cost tho, like with dripclub or with ecig room....


----------



## Oupa (19/4/15)

We are on it... not Indian Giver but our own ice cream recipe

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/4/15)

Oupa said:


> We are on it... not Indian Giver but our own ice cream recipe



That's great news @Oupa!


----------



## Xhale (19/4/15)

when I first started vaping I had a steady supply of ice-cream eliquid from one premium shop. It was cool, and a little fizzy, and tasted like vanilla ice-cream/flake99 territory...and pricey.
He closed down, went bust....I tried to mix it up myself, I bought ice-cream from other vendors....total fail....so, I left it for two years and then emailed him and said "look, please, I cant find this ice-cream anywhere...did you make it yourself? hint me pls?"
His reply:
"it was Dekang"

so if you find some Dekang Ice-cream, I can recommend it too. Not many places stock it though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Dr Phil (19/4/15)

Rob u have to bring some to Vapecon so we can try some

Reactions: Like 1


----------

